# Paul George!!!! Yesssssssss



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOVE IT

THE PACERS JUST SHOCKED THE HELL OUT OF ME AND PICKED THE GUY I WANTED 

KUDOS TO BIRD FOR THIS PICK

GEORGE IS A FUTURE ALL STAR

:baseldance::baseldance::baseldance::cabbagepatch::cabbagepatch::cabbagepatch::rock::rock::rock:

what a draft! :cheers:


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

^shut up. its not even funny

not gonna happen anyways: http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/web_100624.html

i havent been this excited about the pacers in a while. george is a stud.



they got my son lance in the 2nd round, great pick he has 1st round talent. BEARCATS!

so far this draft gets an A+ from me. lets see who they can nab at 57. this has been a great night so far


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I like Paul George, I really do. But he plays the same position as the best player on your team. Do you give more minutes to Granger at PF? I don't really see how he directly fills a void in the rotation.

Lance Stephenson, on the other hand, is a great pick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I like Paul George, I really do. But he plays the same position as the best player on your team. Do you give more minutes to Granger at PF? I don't really see how he directly fills a void in the rotation.
> 
> Lance Stephenson, on the other hand, is a great pick.


Obie's really big on versatility. I was talking about this with some Pacers PR guy at the draft, and we both saw Granger and George seeing time at the 2, 3, and 4 down the line.

I would've preferred Xavier Henry, but I really started to like George a few weeks before the draft. I think he can turn into a 20-25 ppg hybrid of Granger and Ariza if all goes well. Apparently some NBA scout said he'd be the best player in this draft in 5 years, which I find hard to believe. But still, the kid is loaded with potential. For right now, he's not going to get major minutes, so it won't be a big deal. In the next 2 or so years, if he can work on his handle, then get more lift on his jumper and better extension, he'll be an animal.

I was completely shocked that we took Stephenson. I almost would've preferred Alabi so we could have a solid backup Center, but Stephenson seems like he could turn into a Stephen Jackson type in the NBA. Jack went undrafted and wasn't a great shooter coming out, in addition to the attitude, but he had a good frame, was a solid defender, and just knew how to play the game.

I have no idea who Ryan Reid was, but I'm glad we traded him for Magnum Rolle. I don't know Rolle well either, but he seems like a guy who can give us some energy up front and hopefully limit Solomon Jones' minutes at Center. Actually, Solomon might not even be back next year, which would be nice.

I'm sure we're not even close to finished with our off season, but this is how I see things looking for next year:

C - Hibbert/Foster/Rolle
PF - Murphy (?)/Hansbrough/Granger/McRoberts
SF - Granger/George/Rush
SG - Rush/Jones/Stephenson
PG - Not a clue

We're pretty much forced to trade Mike Dunleavy's expiring deal. He no longer fits in with this team at all, nor does he have a role. We don't exactly have many pieces to trade with him, so I'm not quite sure we could get a PG. We don't like using our MLE, so it'll likely have to come via trade. Maybe Foster will be dealt, or maybe Murphy, but if we want a PG, we'll probably have to give up a first round pick.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I didn't know much about this Paul George coming into the draft but I've heard alot of great things about him so I'm excited the Pacers picked him up. We wont be able to tell for a couple years though if this was a good pick or not. Only time will tell. This is the first time I haven't banged my head against the wall after a Pacers draft since they drafted Danny Granger so that must count for something. Next up is getting a reliable point guard.


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't really know much about this guy until a few weeks before the draft. He seems like a clone of a player we already have: DANNY GRANGER. So why did we take him? I mean, he seems really talented and that's great, but where does he play? Surely we can't keep a Top-10 pick as a backup, so where does he play with Granger? Does Danny move to the SG spot and George at the 3, or vice versa? Do we move Granger to the 4 (which would be a disaster against most teams)? I like that he is talented, I just don't see where he fits with our roster. But at least he has skills, that's new for us


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

My college team played against this guy after I stopped playing, but I was still coaching, and I thought he was _way_ overrated. I don't get the hype around him. Yeah he can jump and shoot, but is pretty awful at everything else. I don't get it, I'm assuming NBA scouts are smarter than me. But I think this dude will be an absolute bust. I see a lot of Gerald Green in him.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Did someone actually get really excited about Paul George?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He's not going to make the Pacers any better next season or maybe even the season after that. He's raw and the Pacers definitely have time to groom a young guy like him. Give this 3 years and this may be a huge steal..or just another stupid Pacers pick like Shawne Williams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's got talent though


----------

